#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  Know any cheat codes for Harry Potter:Hogwart's mysteries?

## Shana

Hey there,

I've been playing Harry potter:Hogwart's mysteries for some time now and the thing that makes me mad is the energy levels. I lose all of them within 10 minutes of entering the game. It doesn't seem to have anywhere to gain free energy packs or stamina boosts... Finishing every quests seem like a life time, since the damned energy bar takes so long to fill up,almost more than an hour. The game is awesome, But wish it had some kinda cheat codea or tricks that I could acquire more energy or gems or practically anything in the game.

Anyone who's found the loop hole in the game?
I could use some help here. :Frown:

----------

